# Wire closet shelf coming out of wall...



## Iluv4cats (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi! The wire closet shelf in my coat closet is starting to come out of the wall. The rest of the places that it is screwed into the wall are fine, it's just this one part. I have no idea how I can fix it because the peice that the screw was screwed into made a bigger hole in the wall then most screws would make. I don't know what the thing is called that the screw is screwed into. It looks like it's made out of plastic and it is kind of cone shaped. So if any one has any idea what I'm talking about and how I can maybe fix the problem please let me know.

Thanks,
Cats

P.S. Sorry if I wasn't specific enough or left something out, I'm very new at owning a home so I'm not used to a lot of stuff and am just learning.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Does the plastic thing look kind of like this:








That is called a screw anchor (atleast thats what they are called around here.)

If so, you might beable to bring it to the local hardware store and explain whats happening to the person there and they should beable to give you one which is alittle bigger or a different (like the one in figure A) kind that should work for you and a new screw.










_



_


----------



## Iluv4cats (Jan 12, 2009)

iMisspell,

Hi! Thanks so much for responding. Yes the plastic thingie is what you suspected. It's so hard to do a search for something when you only know what it looks like. Thanks so much for the information and the detailed pictures. I will be visiting a hardware store soon to see if I can fix this problem before a big hole is riped in the wall.

Thanks again,
Cats


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

you might want to explore a bit,,,and see if you can find another stud to screw direct into. a stud sensor or the good old tap method?? Direct into studs will hold ten times as much as ANY wall anchor.


----------



## Iluv4cats (Jan 12, 2009)

4just1don,

The problem with this shelf is that it has at least 4 other places that it is screwed into the wall. I don't think this shelf is made in such a way that you can control where the screws go into the wall. I am trying to avoid having to redo the whole thing, or worse having to buy a completly different shelf. I should have said in the begining that this same shelf is what our coats hang from. Do you think it's still possible to change where the screws go into the wall? The one place that is coming out is one of the front supports. I wish I had a picture I could show everyone. Maybe I could take a picture of it and upload it here so it will be easier to describe what is going on.

Thanks,
Cats


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

One way to solve the problem is to take the shelf totally down, screw a 1*4 into the wall at the studs then screw the shelf back into the 1*4. It won't go anywhere then and with a little paint on the 1*4, you'll never notice it.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I understand what your saying. There are probably wire loops built right into the shelf. Thats not to say you can NOT hang another bracket,,a small one,,,where the studs ARE. any hardware store has alot of variety of them,,,and most 'junk' drawers do too. there is ALOT of weight on hollow wall anchors to ask to hold. You get a rod full of coats,,,its heavy,,plus whatever is on top of that. Add to that a few younger people in the house that 'PULL' their coats off hangers etc. . One 'could' make something very easy in a few minutes that would work and look decent,once painted wall color. Anything solid,bent in a slight 'u' or 'w' shape that fits the wire with a screw hole drilled in it,,,good to go!! put one on 'every' stud you can find.


----------



## Iluv4cats (Jan 12, 2009)

bradnailer said:


> One way to solve the problem is to take the shelf totally down, screw a 1*4 into the wall at the studs then screw the shelf back into the 1*4. It won't go anywhere then and with a little paint on the 1*4, you'll never notice it.


You'll have to explain to me what 1*4 means. 

4just1don,

You said another bracket. When I go to the hardware store can you tell me what I would say to the person I ask to help me? I think if I just say a bracket then they will look at me like that isn't enough information. Better yet maybe I should take the whole shelf thing with me when I go to the hardware store. What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Iluv4cats said:


> You'll have to explain to me what 1*4 means.


A 1*4 is a piece of wood, actually 3/4" thick and 3-1/2" wide and can come in lengths from 6', 8', 10' and beyond. You can pick one up at a lumber yard or home center. Find and mark the studs in the wall then screw the 1*4 to the wall at the studs. Then you can screw your wire shelf to the 1*4 just using screws, no anchors.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

seems like SUCH a mess to take the whole shelf out. Find something to closely resemble the size of wire you have to encircle,,or at least hold up,,,and use that as a explanation of what your doing. Just say your trying to screw mounting brackets from this wire basket/clothes rod to the studs ,,and the wire is 'this' big,,,holding up something of similiar size.,,,in thickness. or something standard,like pencil lead,wood part of lead pencil,,,drinking straw,,a screw,,,anything like that!!(how about a drill bit out of a small assortment that 'looks' same size!!!)
A 'bracket' takes care of a wide array of descriptions.


----------



## Iluv4cats (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone who replied. I feel like I learned a lot just with this one thread. I have been told I could hire a handyman to do things like this, but I think that the more I can do myself then the more I will learn about keeping my house running and the more money I will save. Thanks for being patient with me and helping me understand all of this "stuff".

Thanks again,
Cats

P.S. I will explore the suggestions given and let you guys know later what I ended up doing. Unless you don't want me to.

To:iMisspell that is a disturbing picture you have there.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

The big box stores sell the white, U-shaped clips:

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100191188

Find the Studs and put one of these at each stud location. They mount vertically over the wire shelf. Depending on the type of wall, (drywall or plaster) you may need longer screws. You don't need the inserts if you find the studs.

Studs are 16 inches apart - or buy a "stud finder" (insert joke here)


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

tribe_fan said:


> Studs are 16 inches apart - or buy a "stud finder" (insert joke here)


Can't use a stud finder. It keeps going off in my hand. hardy har har

how's that?


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

my two cents, I like Bradnailer's idea the best, those closet shelves and racks can be a nightmare, of course that is after we put all that weight onto them. Something else to consider, put an eyebolt into a ceiling joist, and use rope to take some weight off the shelve, not pretty maybe, but its a closet.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

I too would agree with the 1x4 wooden strip.
Fastened horizontally across the closet into two studs at what ever height your current screws are at. Then just use normal wood screws to attach your shelf to the 1x4 wooden strip. It would be alittle work if you've never done it before, but for the long run would hold up the best... alittle paint, like suggested and it would look good too.



Iluv4cats said:


> To:iMisspell that is a disturbing picture you have there.


 Thanks... i think 
Don't know the artist, found it online long ago.

Good luck.

_


----------



## Iluv4cats (Jan 12, 2009)

So if I use the board idea then in my mind I would have to have three pieces of board. One for the back of the closet and one on each side. When I figure out where the studs are in the wall do I just use something to measure where they are to put marks on the wood? Also, is it possible for one of these walls not to have a stud at all? If that is the case then would a peice of wood on that side of the closet even make sense?


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Depending on the size of your wire shelf, you may not have room to put boards on the side of the shelf. As far as the back board, locate the studs in the back wall and mark them on the wall. Hold the board on the wall where it will go and transfer the marks from the wall to the board. While you are at the home center getting the boards, get a countersink bit for your drill and drill a countersink hole at each place where you are going to screw into the studs. Also get a few screws that will be long enough to go through the board (3/4"), the drywall (1/2") and well into the stud. So, to attach the board to the wall, you'd need a few screws that are around 2" long. I normally use drywall screws for this. You should be able to use the screws that came from the anchors to screw the wire rack into the board.

If you do have room on each side to put a board, Remember, there's always a stud at the corner and generally one 16" out from there. If that is your situation, cut the side board 17" long, put a screw in the corner and one in the stud then attach your wire shelf to the board. If there isn't room, you can use an anchor on the side of the shelf.


----------

